# Moonshine Number One



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Hi all! I build in 1/25 scale. All my dioramas are based on the Prohibition of alcohol and its illegal manufacture. You know... moonshine! (My family goes back a generation making it.) Any way, hope you like.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice and realistic - knew a whole bunch of shiners when I lived down in the Ozarks in the early '80's - they made good hooch!


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

pjedsel said:


> Very nice and realistic - knew a whole bunch of shiners when I lived down in the Ozarks in the early '80's - they made good hooch!


Indeed. Some of the best people I've ever known.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Really nice work with the nails sticking out of the frame work, and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

irishtrek said:


> Really nice work with the nails sticking out of the frame work, and welcome to the boards!!


Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW! :O


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you also build the display case? Nice joinery if you did! 🤙


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Did you also build the display case? Nice joinery if you did! 🤙


Nah, just two football cases from Michaels.


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

irishtrek said:


> Really nice work with the nails sticking out of the frame work, and welcome to the boards!!


Thanks so much!

J


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Did you also build the display case? Nice joinery if you did! 🤙


Nah, these are football display cases I got from a sale at Michael's. They sat in the closet a couple years before I decided to make a diorama out of them.


----------



## Twoo Create (9 mo ago)

The tiny details like the leaves, so well put together well done!


----------



## stangfreak.steve (7 mo ago)

This is really awesome. Very well done. My relatives down in Pikeville KY were also in the Moon business back in the day. I remember going down there for visits as a young wild child and seeing the older uncles and cousins working on their rides. That is where I seen the movie Thunder Road for the first time back in 59 or 60. They all loved that flick and I got hooked on it as well. I build a model of the ole' 50 Ford.




















































































Top


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Very nice work


----------

